

One LaaS Thing: Building the Indian Internet in local languages - kinisahil
https://medium.com/@sahilkini/one-laas-thing-building-the-indian-internet-in-local-languages-1a8109417ff1

======
kinisahil
Vivek Pani, CTO of Reverie, the company mentioned in the post, will be
following this post to answer any technical questions developers may have. So
fire away!

